# Larvitar



## Ethevion (Aug 29, 2013)

Larvitar warrior wearing the Pupitar and Tyranitar armors. I like how this turned out. I think the evolutions on the Pokemon Fighters will be armors and weapons instead of separate characters.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is pretty freaking awesome looking.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 29, 2013)

Dude..... 
You were born with talent.
Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;O;


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice drawing! I loves Larvitar!


----------

